# Lovebird is biting, help!



## Honeyhashbrowns (Nov 30, 2019)

It's been a year since I brought her home, and she's still biting!? I am at a total loss, I've tried everything! (I mean everything) She always bites my hand when I go near her, and bites my neck when I put her on my shoulder. I am very sad and disappointed, I always try to make her as safe and loved as possible, but it HURTS when she bites. I feel terrible for her.

Is it too late? Will she ever stop biting, I was thinking about giving her away to a more experienced owner, but I love her so much and I would feel terrible about giving her away. Is there any hope for her? Thanks.


----------



## Marcus1972 (Jan 28, 2020)

My mate has a parrot that bites but has to put up with it. Also lovebirds should be in pairs that's why she's biting you


----------



## illogical_Logic (Mar 12, 2020)

I may be a little late but-
I have lovebirds myself, there are different reasons for biting. I personally have a pair. One is more aggressive than the other and will bite me when I go near it in the cage but once it is out it won't. But both sometimes chew at my neck it is not a aggressive or threatening act. If it feels threatened by you it will bite. My bird only bites when I enter it's territory. It's easy to avoid being bit in my case. So first thing you should try to find is why it is biting. There are multiple reasons a bird may bite.

Maybe this article could help
Why Birds Bite and How to Correct It (I was going to link it but it kept saying I couldn't post it because of spam.)

You say you have tried everything. May I ask what exactly you have tried? Also an important thing is how you react to the bite. Birds are smart and they may bite for a reason such as to get what they want or to get a reaction out of you. Also you may want to watch out for behavior of the bird choosing a human as a mate, which can also cause aggression.


----------

